# Not sure, but probably have IBS



## EstherTester (Jul 8, 2014)

I found this forum on Google. Now I decided to join.

So when I was younger I noticed I was always running to the bathroom more frequently than most people. About three years ago, it got really bad. I can't eat anything anymore.

Below are the symptoms I experienced:


I was literally running to the bathroom within five minutes of having eaten something.
I experienced heavy cramping, sometimes so bad it woke me up.
I frequently felt constipated.
My bottom burned from having to go to the bathroom so often.
Maybe TMI, but my stuff had a really strong stench. 
Little bits of goo emptied out from my previous meals.
Always feeling like I needed to go, even if I just went.
Everything set me off, except fruits and veggies. Even cold drinks. If I ate salad dressing, I was suffering #3 all over again.

So I tried several medications, including: Miralax, Citrucel, Metamucil, Immodium, and Ibuflogast. Unfortunately, they seemed to work but I was still running to the bathroom. Just less frequently. Once I stopped taking the meds, I would experience the painful symptoms all over again.

My doctors were pretty unprofessional. One of them said it seems like I have IBS. Another noted people with IBS usually don't have blood in their stools, though. (A colonoscopy revealed blood to be the result of hemorrhoids.)

Upon visits to GI specialists, it was determined I do have IBS. There exists no real cure for such a problem. The last specialist I saw mentioned it's actually very common. As many as 40% of Americans suffer my symptoms. Usually, the result of bacteria or diet changes will cause this.

Food has become a desperate struggle for me. For some time, I lived off soup and salads with no dressing. But once I stopped, my plumbing was all clogged up again.

So... Does anyone have any advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello Esther

Welcome and thank you for sharing your story. You will get allsorts of advice from here there and everywhere. The major problem is that because 99% of doctors cannot help you there are numerous people who say they can.

As a veteran of the 'advice' I would suggest that you do your own research, try many things but don't get too expectant but then don't get too down when it doesn't work. Listen to all the advice and use that which makes sense.

It will be very difficult to get a cure so aim for good management. The fact that you have found certain things that seem to help is a good start.

In all my research there are 3 things that make the most sense and certainly have been shown to have real results and these are: - Faecal Microbiome Transplantation (FMT) - in my opinion this is the treatment with the highest potential for a cure; FODMAP Diet; and a properly structured Food Elimination Diet.

Good luck.


----------

